# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > گفتگو: لیست تمام زبانهای برنامه نویسی و برترین کاربردهای آنها

## debugsg

دوستان سلام.
بسیاری از کسانی که می خوان برنامه نویس بشن، یا حتی اونهایی که مدتی کار کردند و حتی گاهی حرفه ای های برنامه نویسی، این سوال براشون پیش می آد که  (بهترین زبان برنامه نویسی چیه؟) سوالی که به نظر خیلی ها *جواب مشخصی نداره*. اصولا اگر این سوال جواب داشت و متخصصین فن به نظر واحدی می رسیدند،، دیگه زبانهای جدید به وجود نمی اومد و یا با بوجود اومدن زبان برتر جدیدی بقیه از دور خارج می شدند. پس هر کدام حرفهایی برای گفتن دارند. 
اما بالاخره علاقه مندان، و بخصوص کسانی که می خواهند شروع به کار کنند، به معیاری برای انتخاب نیاز دارند.

به نظرم رسید که به جای طرح سوال کلیشه ای فوق، به جمع آوری اطلاعات جامعی درباره تمام زبانهای موجود (البته آنهایی که تا بحال موجود شدند.) تا جایی که ممکن است بپردازم. 

مهمترین قسمت این اطلاعات به ترتیب اهمیت، درباره هر زبان:نام
توسعه دهنده/توسعه دهنگان
تکنولوژی ها، سکوها و فریمورک های سازگار
مهمترین کاربردها
آخرین نسخه و زمان انتشار آن
سیستم عامل هدف (برنامه های آن برای چه سیستم عاملی نوشته می شوند)
امتیاز ویژه که توسعه دهنده به آن تاکید دارد
یک نمونه برنام معروف (در صورت وجود)
وضعیت حیات: رایج / پرکاربرد / کم رواج / کاربرد خاص/ منسوخبا این توضیح، از دوستان دعوت می کنم، که کمک کنند و اطلاعات زبانهایی رو که می شناسند، دربیارن و پست کنند. توجه داشته باشید که هدف فقط زبانهای رایج امروزی نیست، حتی درباره زبانهای منسوخ شده هم اگر اطلاعات بدهید، چراکه بررسی یک زبان منسوخ شده، ما را به علت از رده خارج شدن آن و درنتیجه دید بهتر برای تحلیل زبانهای موجود می رساند.

چند نکته:

از دوستان خواهشمندم که حتی القمدور از تکرار بپرهیزند، البته اطلاعات اضافی درباره زبان موجود خیلی خوبه.در صورت اشتباه بودن مطالب پست های موجود هم یک تذکر بگذارید، کافی است و حتی نیازی به پاسخ هم نیست، چرا که فعلا هدف جمع آوری اطلاعات است.در پایان بررسی می شود.می توانید از لینک هم استفاده کنید. موضوع و لینک را ذکر کنید ، بنده پیگیری می کنم.سعی کنید نظرات شخصی خود را ننویسید مخصوصا درباره کاربردها و وضعیت حیات.درنهایت، حتی اگر هیچ اطلاعاتی درباره زبان خاصی ندارید. تنها نام آن را ذکر کنید، تا دوستان دیگر درباره آن اطلاعات دهند.

و در پایان از مطالب موجود، یک راهنمای مدون ان شاء الله تهیه می شود و در اختیار علاقه مندان، در فروم قرار می گیرد.

منتظر مطالتان هستم و پیشاپیش تشکر می کنم.

----------


## amir.bakhtiari

رایج ترین زبان دلفیه

----------


## F.zeinali

> رایج ترین زبان دلفیه



دوست عزیز شما رو چه حسابی همچین حرفی زدی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اگه میشه دلیل خودتونو بگید.

----------

